# Pump Shock



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

So the gas tank is getting empty and I need to fill up. There is a gas station right around the corner from work that I frequent so I pulled in, and had already decided I would put $40.00 into my tank.

I have a Ford F-250 with a Triton 6.8l V-10. PPPPPoooooowwwwweeeeerrrrrr........ i love my truck. It is a tow monster, runs very well and is the sort of vehicle i had wanted for some time. After having it for 2 years...I don't think I could bring myself to down grade.

Anyway, in with the debit card and a pumping I went. After a few minutes there was suddenly a very unfamiliar sound. One I have not been accustomed to in a very long time.

Click!

The pump stopped. Looking at the pump I noticed it had stopped at $36.76.

Huh that aint right! I tried the pump again and it stopped after a second or so. $37.17. No more would go in. Could this be? Did I just top my tank off? Nooooo.

I got in, started the vehicle and the gas guage was pegged over full!

YEsssssss!!!

On the way out of the gas station I looked at the marquis. $1.499 per gallon. I got nearly 25 gallons in my "26" gallon tank.

Now if these prices hang around for summer...it's going to be a great season!

Eric


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I had the same thing happen - came to 37 dollars. And I can remember the first time I filled my tank that the price was 35 dollars - I had a fit that the cost of gas had gone up so much. Now I rejoice at seeing thiose prices again.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Over Thanksgiving I topped up my Wife's Edge as we travelled down south. I acutally felt like something was wrong when the bill was under $20.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Happy days are here again







I can fill the Burb from dead empty with $64. (still about 1.70 here in LA)


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

The Prius cost us $18 to fill from empty the other day ..... and that'll take us close to 500 miles


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> The Prius cost us $18 to fill from empty the other day ..... and that'll take us close to 500 miles


 Hey Judster!


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

"YEsssssss!!! $1.499 per gallon"

Remember the day we cried and cursed "$1.499 per gallon"?

My but they have us well trained don't they?


----------



## CTDOutback06 (Apr 16, 2007)

All I can say is it must be nice, I still have to pay $2.69 per gallon for diesel, still over $90 to fill it from empty, if only the price of diesel would go down to what gas is!!!!!!!! But I have parked it for any excess driving, the fiance has a new 2009 Honda CRV and it cost me $20.50 to fill it from near empty last weekend, that was really nice!!!


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

egregg57 said:


> So the gas tank is getting empty and I need to fill up. There is a gas station right around the corner from work that I frequent so I pulled in, and had already decided I would put $40.00 into my tank.
> 
> I have a Ford F-250 with a Triton 6.8l V-10. PPPPPoooooowwwwweeeeerrrrrr........ i love my truck. It is a tow monster, runs very well and is the sort of vehicle i had wanted for some time. After having it for 2 years...I don't think I could bring myself to down grade.
> 
> ...


I agree with the prices being low for the summer... May actually travel a little farther to check out some different camp grounds.

Bob


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

$1.49 is great!!







- wonder how much lower it will go? I am glad its low with Christmas near and one can only hope that it will stick around until next summer!


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

I paid $1.59 a couple days ago.

I happened across a letter I wrote to my folks just after I moved away and in it I was complaining about having to pay $0.99 per gallon. That was 30 years ago!

After a high of $4.59 while we were camping in Oregon this last summer, $1.59 seems impossible.


----------



## WYOCAMPER (Mar 28, 2007)

egregg57 said:


> Anyway, in with the debit card and a pumping I went. After a few minutes there was suddenly a very unfamiliar sound. One I have not been accustomed to in a very long time.
> 
> Click!
> 
> The pump stopped. Looking at the pump I noticed it had stopped at $36.76.


That's hilarious! I just did the same thing today - and with a V10 Superduty, too!!! I couldn't get a full $31.00 into the tank. Gas is a bit cheaper here in WY. We're at $1.21 for regular....
Time for a road trip with the Outback?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I'm just glad I don't have to give the guy my card twice to fill up (remember...in Oregon, it is illegal to pump your own fuel)


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I just filled up with Diesel at $1.99 a gallon here in over priced California.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

N7OQ said:


> I just filled up with Diesel at $1.99 a gallon here in over priced California.


SAY WHAT!!!

Diesel for under $2 a gallon! That is crazy...I love it....but its crazy.


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

What a difference a day makes. Or maybe 1000. Three years ago, we thought $2.00 a gallon for premium was outrageous. Today, we're happy. I'm hoping we can get to the outrageous mindset before long.

The American consumer can effect the price of most anything. Just not individually. Too bad we can't figure out how to do it collectively.


----------



## mike elliott (Dec 17, 2007)

Up here in the frozen north (nortern b.c. ) gas is 79.9 cents a liter and diesel is about $1.00 a liter. and yes i was happy about it untill reading this thread. this summer gas went to $1.49 a liter. I can,t remember what diesel was (didn,t have one at the time.)


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

bcdude said:


> Up here in the frozen north (nortern b.c. ) gas is 79.9 cents a liter and diesel is about $1.00 a liter. and yes i was happy about it untill reading this thread. this summer gas went to $1.49 a liter. I can,t remember what diesel was (didn,t have one at the time.)


Ouch! May have to rethink that visit to Canada. Are your higher prices due to heavy taxes. As I recall, Canada had significant oil reserve.


----------



## mike elliott (Dec 17, 2007)

garyb1st said:


> Up here in the frozen north (nortern b.c. ) gas is 79.9 cents a liter and diesel is about $1.00 a liter. and yes i was happy about it untill reading this thread. this summer gas went to $1.49 a liter. I can,t remember what diesel was (didn,t have one at the time.)


Ouch! May have to rethink that visit to Canada. Are your higher prices due to heavy taxes. As I recall, Canada had significant oil reserve.
[/quote]

We do have lots of taxes . but it it quite a bit cheaper farther east. sounds like california out west we don,t seem to have as good transit system like back east so we have to drive and the gas stations know this i think.


----------



## Path4ground (Sep 14, 2008)

we saw 1.29 for Shell for about 2 days, now back up to 1.39 for some reason. I would love to see .99 just one time!! I will stuff to the gills when that happens.


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

bcdude said:


> Up here in the frozen north (nortern b.c. ) gas is 79.9 cents a liter and diesel is about $1.00 a liter. and yes i was happy about it untill reading this thread. this summer gas went to $1.49 a liter. I can,t remember what diesel was (didn,t have one at the time.)


Ouch! May have to rethink that visit to Canada. Are your higher prices due to heavy taxes. As I recall, Canada had significant oil reserve.
[/quote]

We do have lots of taxes . but it it quite a bit cheaper farther east. sounds like california out west we don,t seem to have as good transit system like back east so we have to drive and the gas stations know this i think.
[/quote]

Seriously, wouldn't forgo Canada because of the fuel prices. From the pictures I've seen of BC, even if fuel was $2.00 a liter, I'd want to spend some time there.


----------



## CTDOutback06 (Apr 16, 2007)

Well low and behold I went to Speedway this morning for the little ladies morning coffee and diesel was down to $2.39 a gallon, so I had to come home and get the truck and go back to fill it up, from 1/4 tank it ONLY took me $63.00!! Oh what a great feeling, now if everyone would just go out and buy 2 Honda vehichles for Christmas maybe they would rethink only working 3 days a week in January and everything would be just wonderful again!!! We both work for a Tier 1 Honda supplier and we also are going down to 3 day work weeks in January and the rumor is 4 a week for February.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Gauges told me I had 16 mile to empty...filled up w/ deisel for $62. Better then the $120+ fill ups this summer.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Gauges told me I had 16 mile to empty...filled up w/ deisel for $62. Better then the $120+ fill ups this summer.


Like to push it eh?








DW freaked when we hit 24 MTE this summer at Yellowstone. I didn't because I knew of the 5 gallons sitting in the can in the bed of the truck...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nathan said:


> Gauges told me I had 16 mile to empty...filled up w/ diesel for $62. Better then the $120+ fill ups this summer.


Like to push it eh?








DW freaked when we hit 24 MTE this summer at Yellowstone. I didn't because I knew of the 5 gallons sitting in the can in the bed of the truck...








[/quote]

Thanks for the reminder...I need to add another tank, as the one I carry (for motorcycles) is gas..not diesel. I had a 2-for-1 combo before I made the switch this summer.

When you figure I put maybe 10 miles on the truck per week (non-camping week of course) that level of fuel is fine for a while.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Gas is down to $1.25/gal in Jasper, GA, about 15 miles south of me. They opened up a new "Quik Trip" store, and I don't know if it's healthy competition or what, but all the stations are selling at $1.25/gal!! When I went to my son's graduation, in Statesboro, GA, it's $1.62/gal there!! OUCHIE!! Was glad to get back to these mountains and fill back up with that cheap gas!!








Darlene


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

sgalady said:


> Gas is down to $1.25/gal in Jasper, GA, about 15 miles south of me. They opened up a new "Quik Trip" store, and I don't know if it's healthy competition or what, but all the stations are selling at $1.25/gal!! When I went to my son's graduation, in Statesboro, GA, it's $1.62/gal there!! OUCHIE!! Was glad to get back to these mountains and fill back up with that cheap gas!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is indeed very very very cheap gas.


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Gauges told me I had 16 mile to empty...filled up w/ diesel for $62. Better then the $120+ fill ups this summer.


Like to push it eh?








DW freaked when we hit 24 MTE this summer at Yellowstone. I didn't because I knew of the 5 gallons sitting in the can in the bed of the truck...








[/quote]

Thanks for the reminder...I need to add another tank, as the one I carry (for motorcycles) is gas..not diesel. I had a 2-for-1 combo before I made the switch this summer.

When you figure I put maybe 10 miles on the truck per week (non-camping week of course) that level of fuel is fine for a while.
[/quote]

Nathan and Jim, how big are your fuel tanks.

Don't have the lie-o-meter so watch the miles traveled. After about 250 to 300 we're looking for a station. Our long bed comes with a 38 gallon tank so unless were in the mountains, shouldn't come close to running out. Still the idea of an extra 5 gallons is nice.

Where do you store the cans. I've got a carpet kit in the truck bed so don't think I have access to the tie downs.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

garyb1st said:


> Nathan and Jim, how big are your fuel tanks.
> 
> Don't have the lie-o-meter so watch the miles traveled. After about 250 to 300 we're looking for a station. Our long bed comes with a 38 gallon tank so unless were in the mountains, shouldn't come close to running out. Still the idea of an extra 5 gallons is nice.
> 
> Where do you store the cans. I've got a carpet kit in the truck bed so don't think I have access to the tie downs.


Short bed, so it's 30 gallons. I have a plastic truck box at the front of my bed. It is about 3/4 of the bed width, so the can fits nicely between that and the side of the bed on the drivers side. It's restrained with a strap to the tiedown in that corner.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

garyb1st said:


> Nathan and Jim, how big are your fuel tanks.
> 
> Don't have the lie-o-meter so watch the miles traveled. After about 250 to 300 we're looking for a station. Our long bed comes with a 38 gallon tank so unless were in the mountains, shouldn't come close to running out. Still the idea of an extra 5 gallons is nice.
> 
> Where do you store the cans. I've got a carpet kit in the truck bed so don't think I have access to the tie downs.


I have the Short Bed F-350 and my tank is 30 gallons. I've never had an issue with the 5 gallon tank (the "gas" tank for the motorcycles) sliding around. I have 4 bikes in the back of the truck...which makes for some tight spaces that I normally use to squeeze the gas tank into. I've gone 1/2 summer (got the F-350 late July) and didn't have a problem finding diesel anywhere I've been. I thought, when moving from gas to diesel, it would be hard to find diesel...but that has NOT be the case.


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

I was driving around today and finally saw diesel for $1.99 here in SE Virginia.







Most gas stations are still anywhere from $2.17 to $2.39. I hope we can all enjoy these prices this comming spring and summer.

I've got a short bed too and can only carry 34 gal, been thinking of installing one of these, I'd probably never have to worry about finding or fitting in a diesel station.

Brad


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

bradnjess said:


> I was driving around today and finally saw diesel for $1.99 here in SE Virginia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a neat option, but I need the bed space. I would like to fine a spare tank that could be mounted under the bed.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I was driving around today and finally saw diesel for $1.99 here in SE Virginia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a neat option, but I need the bed space. I would like to fine a spare tank that could be mounted under the bed.
[/quote]
We have a couple trucks at work with those bed tanks. It's nice to be able to double your distance between fillups, but it's expensive if you're not filling up at a company owned station. Also, in the winter, it might be possible to freeze to death while putting in 70 gallons of fuel!









I'm sure someone sells larger under the bed tanks, but if you add a second, you have to plumb fuel to it, and also have a pump to get it out.


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I was driving around today and finally saw diesel for $1.99 here in SE Virginia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a neat option, but I need the bed space. I would like to fine a spare tank that could be mounted under the bed.
[/quote]

I know what you mean that thing has a pretty big foot print. Check this out, its a bit pricey but would do the job well. Click Here

Brad


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

bradnjess said:


> I was driving around today and finally saw diesel for $1.99 here in SE Virginia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I filled up on Diesel on Saturday at the local Safeway station. The pump price was $2.27 a gallon, and we save up our fuel discounts until it's time to fill the truck up. I had 50cents per gallon off, so I paid only $1.77 a gallon! It cost me like $55.00 to fill her up from empty! On our trip last summer to CA, I remember paying up around $170.00 for the same amount of Diesel. How nice s that!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nathan said:


> Also, in the winter, it might be possible to freeze to death while putting in 70 gallons of fuel!


Move to Oregon...we sit nice and warm in our cars, while the gas station attendant fills our car/truck. I crack the window just enough to slip him my credit card.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Also, in the winter, it might be possible to freeze to death while putting in 70 gallons of fuel!


Move to Oregon...we sit nice and warm in our cars, while the gas station attendant fills our car/truck. I crack the window just enough to slip him my credit card.








[/quote]

Oregon? too cold, just have to move to NJ to get gas pumped and its much much warmer....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

rdvholtwood said:


> Also, in the winter, it might be possible to freeze to death while putting in 70 gallons of fuel!


Move to Oregon...we sit nice and warm in our cars, while the gas station attendant fills our car/truck. I crack the window just enough to slip him my credit card.








[/quote]

Oregon? too cold, just have to move to NJ to get gas pumped and its much much warmer....








[/quote]

move to NJ? Uh....


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Also, in the winter, it might be possible to freeze to death while putting in 70 gallons of fuel!


Move to Oregon...we sit nice and warm in our cars, while the gas station attendant fills our car/truck. I crack the window just enough to slip him my credit card.








[/quote]

Oregon? too cold, just have to move to NJ to get gas pumped and its much much warmer....








[/quote]

move to NJ? Uh....








[/quote]


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Looks like gas prices in our area hit bottom. Many stations are up .04 - .06 a gallon in the past couple of days.

We are at $1.65 a gallon at most stations.

Dan


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Also, in the winter, it might be possible to freeze to death while putting in 70 gallons of fuel!


Move to Oregon...we sit nice and warm in our cars, while the gas station attendant fills our car/truck. I crack the window just enough to slip him my credit card.








[/quote]
Oh yeah, I forgot. Something about it's too dangerous for people in Oregon to pump gas??


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nathan said:


> Also, in the winter, it might be possible to freeze to death while putting in 70 gallons of fuel!


Move to Oregon...we sit nice and warm in our cars, while the gas station attendant fills our car/truck. I crack the window just enough to slip him my credit card.








[/quote]
Oh yeah, I forgot. Something about it's too dangerous for people in Oregon to pump gas??








[/quote]

Nope...we're just counting the money we save with NO SALES TAX...


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Also, in the winter, it might be possible to freeze to death while putting in 70 gallons of fuel!


Move to Oregon...we sit nice and warm in our cars, while the gas station attendant fills our car/truck. I crack the window just enough to slip him my credit card.








[/quote]
Oh yeah, I forgot. Something about it's too dangerous for people in Oregon to pump gas??








[/quote]

Nope...we're just counting the money we save with NO SALES TAX...








[/quote]

Huh! magine that! Us too!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

rdvholtwood said:


> Also, in the winter, it might be possible to freeze to death while putting in 70 gallons of fuel!


Move to Oregon...we sit nice and warm in our cars, while the gas station attendant fills our car/truck. I crack the window just enough to slip him my credit card.








[/quote]

Oregon? too cold, just have to move to NJ to get gas pumped and its much much warmer....








[/quote]

I had forgotten all about New Jersey...is it still there?


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

egregg57 said:


> Also, in the winter, it might be possible to freeze to death while putting in 70 gallons of fuel!


Move to Oregon...we sit nice and warm in our cars, while the gas station attendant fills our car/truck. I crack the window just enough to slip him my credit card.








[/quote]

Oregon? too cold, just have to move to NJ to get gas pumped and its much much warmer....








[/quote]

I had forgotten all about New Jersey...is it still there?








[/quote]

Well you'll just have to come down and see!!


----------



## OBcanOB (Aug 23, 2007)

We're real happy now that diesel is down to 99 cents a litre... convert to us gallon is x 3.745 = about 3.75 times 20% exchange... it works out to about $4.50 a gallon. Amazing what makes you smile







We're heading south just after the new year... hope the prices stay low, makes for more money for the essentials (beer, etc)


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Wonder how long the prices will stay down as OPEC cut production.......


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

rdvholtwood said:


> Wonder how long the prices will stay down as OPEC cut production.......


They cut production and oil fell to $36. Think I see .99c gas on the horizon.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Wonder how long the prices will stay down as OPEC cut production.......


They cut production and oil fell to $36. Think I see .99c gas on the horizon.








[/quote]

C'mon 0.99¢! Look I think see it on the horizon......


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

rdvholtwood said:


> C'mon 0.99¢! Look I think see it on the horizon......


Hey...a guy can dream can't he.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> C'mon 0.99¢! Look I think see it on the horizon......


Hey...a guy can dream can't he.








[/quote]


----------

